# Samurai Walk on Knees?



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 24, 2004)

An Aikido practitioner told me that he does his Aikido techniques from a Samurai Walk while kneeling in seiza.

What is the 'Samurai Walk' in Aikido?


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 24, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> An Aikido practitioner told me that he does his Aikido techniques from a Samurai Walk while kneeling in seiza.
> 
> What is the 'Samurai Walk' in Aikido?



We call the "Samurai Walk" Shikko.  It's hard to describe but we're in the kneeling position but up on our toes, and we walk on our knees (supposedly moving with our hips).  I personally can't shikko for very long without my toes cramping up.  We don't do all of our techniques on our knees.  Some of our attacks are from nage (defender) on their knees while the attacker is standing and striking (Hanmi Handachi) or both nage and uke are on their knees (Suwari Waza) and we learn to move from there.  My sensei has told me that part of the purpose of Shikko is if you're pinning somebody on the ground (and you're on your knees) and their buddy comes up to attack you, you already know how to do the same techniques and how to move from kneeling as well as from standing.  I was flipping channels on TV once and saw Steven Segal (sp?) do a Aikido technique on his knees (Hanmi Handachi) in one of his movies.

My mind is all loopy right now from trying to study for tests.  I hope this explanation somewhat makes sense.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 25, 2004)

I have to learn Shikko now as well... It's harder than it looks.

Either that, or I am stupid.

But yeah... Walking on the knees, keeping the body level, and the head and shoulders from bobbing... everything should stay even and level.  All of the movement, I am told, comes from a Hip-switch.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 25, 2004)

When doing Shikko, your feet should stay together, as if they were bound.


----------



## Paul B (Oct 25, 2004)

True enough,

Shikko (prounounced SHH..ko)

Method of knee walking supposedly derived from oshikiuchi or "for use inside the castle), according to legend,samurai were not permitted to raise higher than one's lord,hence...knee walking.

I would venture that in Aikido,shikko is used mainly as a training tool to strengthen the hara,and to enforce the "all movement is from the hips" concept. 

I do have this observation,though....someone who is well versed in shikko is one formidable opponent when standing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for the feet staying together as if tied...I say...try it. You might find a bunjee cord to be better than rope....


----------



## Shogun (Nov 2, 2004)

I use the industrial rubber band. jk. 

Walking in Shikko strengthens the legs and increases range of motion. In Aikido, it is used pretty much because it was used in traditional samurai Jujutsu ryu. I guess you could say it strengthens the Hara......


----------

